

The Self Driving Car Will Kill the Car Industry - lagmon
http://blog.agmon.com/2013/02/23/the-self-driving-car-will-kill-the-car-industry/

======
mooism2
I've seen the idea that self-driving cars will lead to lower car ownership
expressed before, and I'm not convinced by it. If you own your own car, you
can leave things in it, whether useful things or mere decorations. You can't
leave things in a self-driving taxi.

I'm not sure about self-driving taxis leading to greater ride-sharing either:
one reason people buy their own cars is so they don't have to share space with
strangers on buses and trains.

~~~
dandrews
You can leave things in a car used by other family members or close friends.
While I'm skeptical about the prospects for a driverless taxi, I can easily
see sharing a car with _people I trust_.

------
lutusp
Translation: "Self-driving cars will redefine what we mean by 'car'".

